# Looking to make scrap metal/junk piles,need some help



## DEKKER (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an area on my layout that I am remodeling and I want to put in a rusty junk and scrap metal shop with junk piles. Looking to make the piles about as high as a HO boxcar. I run modern but I guess it does not matter on junk because it is supposed to be old. Any ideas or tips to make my own. I was thinking maybe some old elctronic boards smashed up and painted with rust and oil paints?????? Thanks,Mark


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Copper wire could be pipe or small straws. How about a few smashed up Matchbox cars. The noncollectables of course. The tires would fit in with a New Jersey motif.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Dekker,
How are those Amtrak cars getting along? 
I can contribute to your junk pile with a bunch of old plastic wheels sets that I removed when I replaced all my rolling stock with metal wheels. I plan on using a bunch for myself, but if you think you want some just say the word 'casue I have almost 100 of them.
I have also seen old electronic parts used for junk piles. You can let your imagination go nuts. In fact, I saw a photo of a pile of Cheerios sprayed flat black that looked like old tires. No rules.
Bob


----------



## DEKKER (Dec 13, 2011)

*junk*

Hi and thanks,the Amtraks are a running perfect. Shoot me an email [email protected] and let me know how much for the wheels/junk. Thanks,Mark


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd go to a Goodwill, Salvation Army, or any thrift store and look for cheap, wind-up alarm clocks. Gut those puppies and soak their innards in salt water or vinegar for a week and you'll have some classy junk piles.


----------



## DEKKER (Dec 13, 2011)

*junk*

Thats a great idea. I have a huge Goodwill and Salvation Army thrift store. Going there tomorrow. Awsome


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Also tinfoil and hot wheels car tires (painted to look dirty and rusty) can be crinkled up to make crushed cars waiting to be sent out.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't just throw rust paint on them and scatter it about...junkyards are quite orderly if you look at them carefully. Train parts are separated and stacked for reuse or scrap, metals are sorted...even appliances are separated because of refrigerants and toxins. Walk thru a couple, you'll be surprised. You'll need a truck and bulk scale, a yard goat---some beat up tractor/front end loader/forklift to do hauling, an old pickup or station wagon set up as a torch vehicle........................:thumbsup:

I've amassed quite a collection of scrap parts over the years specifically to model a scrap track for a diorama, it's a project I've been hoarding for for awhile. It'll feature a fence surrounding it made up of over 100 boxcar doors I've gathered...now you've got me rarin' to kick this pig....:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Shaygetz,
"rarin' to kick this pig"......you're a hoot! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## steelchair (Nov 20, 2011)

Mash up some tinfoil into squares to make bales.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used steel rails from old track. If you have done any metal work keep the shavings, just never let those spill on the track.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Copper wire would work, scraps of tinfoil made to look like something, or maybe even some small, long screws/nails with the heads sliced off. That could be interesting.

-J.


----------

